# Lute question?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you use lute once do you continually have to use it for the said doe to come back into heat? The lady vet taking over for my vet said that is how it works.... I've had 2 Nubian/Lamancha does they are 5. Ran with a kinder buck for 6 months and nothing... They ran with a Nigerian buck the year before that and nothing... I would like to lute to see if that helps, but I don't want to do that every year though...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never heard that before. I have used Lutalyse and didn't have to repeat using it. That doesn't even make sense to me.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I have never heard that before. I have used Lutalyse and didn't have to repeat using it. That doesn't even make sense to me.


Cool! I believe you more then her. She wanted me to insert penicillin into a tooth abscess and give my doe some aspirin for the pain... I'm so glad the usual vet will be back at the end of the month


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless the abscess has burst, I wouldn't inject it. You can give her Penicillin injection for it. I would do it for at least 14 days if you chose to do it. And do it twice a day. The aspirin is ok to give.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Unless the abscess has burst, I wouldn't inject it. You can give her Penicillin injection for it. I would do it for at least 14 days if you chose to do it. And do it twice a day. The aspirin is ok to give.


For 2 weeks twice a day? That I can do. Can I do it SQ or should it be muscular? She is the one that might be preggo, still okay? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely should be done SQ. Safe for pregnant girls.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Antibiotics react to progesterone better as well. I would look into a CIDR, or do a ov-sync program with cystorelin and lutalyse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If that was the case, my Doelings, when I had an accidental breeding oops. Well, they came in season and had their babies, when I did breed them as yearlings, so, it is not true, that you will have to give it again, to get her to come in, the vet needs educating.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to know My usual vet is back at the end of this month. I will wait until then to actually get the Lute shot... Then it will be on time for me wanting to breed for March babies... Yes, the vet is fresh out of school, and she is a cat and dog vet... so yeah, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I was told to give a lute shot, breed, then give another one 24 hours later after the first shot. I am hoping it works for my doe. She was in with the buck for 3 days.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I was told to give a lute shot, breed, then give another one 24 hours later after the first shot. I am hoping it works for my doe. She was in with the buck for 3 days.


I would think that would make them abort, but I've never done it so I don't know...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never done that before. I do a lute shot and about 14 days later my girls come into heat.

The only hormone I have ever used and then bred right away was HCG but that is no longer used. At least by that name.

I think there is something called Cystorlene or something like that which you would use in conjunction with Lute


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I have never done that before. I do a lute shot and about 14 days later my girls come into heat.
> 
> The only hormone I have ever used and then bred right away was HCG but that is no longer used. At least by that name.
> 
> I think there is something called Cystorlene or something like that which you would use in conjunction with Lute


Cystorelin and HCG is still used. I just bought a batch of single doses...under a generic name now though.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a lute question. Is it a good idea to lute if we are breeding by AI? I am wanting my two girls to kid around the same time

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

wildegoats23 said:


> I have a lute question. Is it a good idea to lute if we are breeding by AI? I am wanting my two girls to kid around the same time


You would probably be better off using a CIDR. Lute forces them to cycle but no guarantee of an egg.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You would probably be better off using a CIDR. Lute forces them to cycle but no guarantee of an egg.


Completely second this. CIDR are much more reliable. Especially first timers. Lutalyse doesn't guarantee anything at all, which is why you normally give :
-A second shot (cystorelin, lute again, or estrumate)
-CIDR work prior


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

And the vet would have that correct?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can just buy CIDR's online. Probably at the farm store too but not sure.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

wildegoats23 said:


> And the vet would have that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Vet's office is best bet unless you have online account with an office.


----------

